

Ask HN: How have you tracked iphone user behaviour for your app? - tim_sw

are there any 3rd party stuff that work well?
======
ujjwalg
We have incorporated Pinchmedia analytics and have also tried medialytics in
our iPhone apps. Pinchmedia is much better. But now we are incorporating our
own analytics as we are looking for individual user behavior more than
average.

~~~
mahmud
your _own_ analytics? take a second look at 3rd party offerings, and make sure
you that you _really_ can't customize any of them to your liking. there is
more to analytics than click-stream, log analysis, or fancy graphs.

~~~
ujjwalg
I understand, but none of the mobile analytics solutions provide the freedom
we need in our products. We have hired developers who specialize in business
intelligence and data mining to build us the analytics code.

